# Pride Of Ringwood - What To Brew



## mobrien (21/1/06)

Righto - so in the last (I think it was the last!) Brissy bulk buy, for some reason I bought some of the aussie Pride of Ringwood (POR) flowers.

With Australia Day coming up, I'm thinking its a good time to use them.

Problem is, I don't like most aussie beers - VB & XXXX suck! (especially that light crap they made me drink at the 20:20 match) I don't mind crownies or the carlton dry occasionally - but I'm guessing they may not use POR.

Anyway - I want to brew a decent beer using POR hops - AG oF course.

Hit me with your suggestions!

Matt


----------



## Jye (21/1/06)

You could try a Coopers pale ale clone.


----------



## Aaron (21/1/06)

An aussie ale would be a good choice. Some pale malt, a little wheat, a little crystal and maybe some sugar if you want to make something like Cooper's. Probbably bitter it to 20-25 IBU.

Plenty of good recipes on the site if you have a poke around. I know Kai has made a good one.


----------



## sosman (21/1/06)

mobrien said:


> Righto - so in the last (I think it was the last!) Brissy bulk buy, for some reason I bought some of the aussie Pride of Ringwood (POR) flowers.
> 
> With Australia Day coming up, I'm thinking its a good time to use them.
> 
> ...


Although POR gets a bad rap, I find that with some more generous late additions it makes for quite a refreshing brew and I personally don't mind the flavour at all. Others have said that bittering to more than 20 IBU can result in harshness I can't really vouch for that.

Call me a philistine but if I was on a desert island and had to chose between a VB and Crown I would take the VB every time. 

I'm guessing they wave a POR pellet over the Crown/Fosters fermenter.


----------



## Mr Bond (21/1/06)

POR to 27 ibu(one addition only),choose your base malt with a smidge of wheat and caramunich,pitch with a coopers reculture or a neutral 1056 type yeast,ferment @ 18/20c condition for 4 weeks and enjoy.


----------



## sosman (21/1/06)

Oh yeah and a recipe:

http://brewiki.org/brewsta/recipes/?sys=si...leAle.beer=view

Note that it probably doesn't quite fit any classic style but it was an enjoyable beer.


----------



## Kai (21/1/06)

Aaron said:


> Plenty of good recipes on the site if you have a poke around. I know Kai has made a good one.
> [post="103964"][/post]​




Award winning 

Actually, I didn't use PoR in mine at all, I used EKG.

I think you can make an excellent beer with just 100% JW ale malt, PoR to 20-25 IBU & flavour additions if you like and whatever ale yeast pleases you -- the Coopers bottle yeast is always a good choice. Mash low, ferment cool and keep it to around 4-5% and you'll have a nice summer refresher that tastes nothing like VB.


----------



## JSB (21/1/06)

If its good enough for the Goat boys its good enough for me......The last APA I did was with POR for bittering was a cracker.... Prior to that I found Cascade and chinook to bitter....bordering on astringent....

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Mr Bond (21/1/06)

JSB said:


> If its good enough for the Goat boys its good enough for me......The last APA I did was with POR for bittering was a cracker.... Prior to that I found Cascade and chinook to bitter....bordering on astringent....
> 
> Cheers
> JSB
> [post="103995"][/post]​



What IBU did u shoot 4 with POR, and which variety did u use for flava /aroma.?

I was planning to do an apa soon with challenger/cascade ,but could be convinced to try with POR as I have some in stock from the aussie pale.

Did u use 1056 or 1272? 1272 i could see working better with por.


----------



## mobrien (21/1/06)

Wow - thanks guys!

I think I'm going to do an Aussie Pale based on "AndrewQLD" recipe that is posted in the first linked thread above.

Comments anyone??

Matt

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Aussie Pale Ale
Brewer: Matt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 37.85 L 
Boil Size: 42.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 79.6 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.0 % 
0.03 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (230.0 EBC) Grain 0.5 % 
34.00 gm Pride of Ringwood plus [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
1.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 15.9 % 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.28 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.78 L of water at 74.2 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 8.82 L of water at 94.7 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/1/06)

POR for bitterness with some cascade at 20min using Pale & Pilsner malts at 1044 @ 25-28 IBU is nice


----------



## Darren (21/1/06)

por to 25 IBU with duvell (wyeast 1388) yeast does it for me. 5% sucrose and any good qualiity base malt should do the trick.
Use this beer as your starter for a belgian strong ale next batch

cheers
Darren


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/1/06)

mobrien said:


> Wow - thanks guys!
> 
> I think I'm going to do an Aussie Pale based on "AndrewQLD" recipe that is posted in the first linked thread above.
> 
> Comments anyone??



Actually I just brewed Andrews recipe, except I dropped the sugar to 10%.
Details here
As a rule I dislike the taste of POR, but this is a very nice low body easy drinker. I let the ferment temp get a little high for recultured Coopers, its not real fruity, but it could be a bit cleaner, and I think it will also improve with some fridge time.

Anyway, been meaning to say a big thanks to Andrew.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/1/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> mobrien said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - thanks guys!
> ...



Thanks GL, and it is an easy drinker as you say, I always have this on tap and the non home brew drinkers like it too  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jazzafish (22/1/06)

> Wow - thanks guys!
> 
> I think I'm going to do an Aussie Pale based on "AndrewQLD" recipe that is posted in the first linked thread above.
> 
> ...



Personally, I wouldn't add 1KG of sugar, that is almost 16% of your fermentables. Personally I wouldn't go past 10% as a maximum, but then again I have only added it to a brew once.

When adding the sugar, I would disolve it in water and add it to the boil rather than the mash.

If you mentioned that you were using POR flowers, I suggest putting them in a large hop bag. I had trouble getting the wort out when adding them loose to the boil, despite the whirlpool.

Hope it helps,

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## Mr Bond (22/1/06)

Maybe you should invert the sugar if you are going to use such a large amount,I only ever use 250 gms max ,so use dex as a convenience(I'ts a mono and doesnt need splitting)


----------



## tangent (22/1/06)

you gotta admit, as much as people bag dexy, it's a piece of p!ss to use as an adjuster  I'm using it unstead of inverting sugar in my Belgians.

as for POR, someone please make a beer that's tasty with this hop and convert me because I'd try to trade them for some hops that are tasty h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/1/06)

Brauluver said:


> Maybe you should invert the sugar if you are going to use such a large amount,I only ever use 250 gms max ,so use dex as a convenience(I'ts a mono and doesnt need splitting)
> [post="104082"][/post]​



Coopers add up to 19% sugar and that is not inverted sugar, but plain old sugar syrup, this is a clone recipe of coopers pale ale and the ingredients have been faithfully copied as far as is possible even down to the 30g of dark crystal, so if you want to brew a Clone that is close to the original then follow the recipe as is but if you don't want to clone the brew then adjust to your hearts content  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Aaron (22/1/06)

From what I have been able to work out from the legendary Cooper's white board pick and the brew length at the Cooper's brewery they use about 16% for the Sparkling Ale. I'm not saying that is a good or a bad thing. But that can give you and idea of what a commercial brewer uses.


----------



## Mr Bond (22/1/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Coopers add up to 19% sugar and that is not inverted sugar, but plain old sugar syrup, [post="104086"][/post]​



I was told it was an invert syrup,and is also use in large Quantities By West End here in Adelaide as well.

I may have to send an email to coopers and see if they will divulge any info.


----------



## Aaron (22/1/06)

Brauluver said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > Coopers add up to 19% sugar and that is not inverted sugar, but plain old sugar syrup, [post="104086"][/post]​
> ...


When I toured the brewery I was told it was plain old sugar syrup. I would imagine that SAB use plain old sugar too. I can confirm this though, so if you are really interested let me know and I can ask.

[edit] spelling


----------



## Mr Bond (22/1/06)

Cheers Aaron,

I've flicked em an email,so I'll wait and see if i get a response


----------



## Kai (23/1/06)

I would have thought it was plain old sugar. If they wanted to invert it then all they need to do is slip it into the boil.

I would think sucrose would be cheaper than invert syrup.


----------

